# Seguimento meteorologico Japao 2018



## Danilo2012 (9 Jan 2018 às 07:54)

Hoje seguimos em Nagano com clima bem frio e vento bem puxado de norte, agora sigo com na minha cidade fazem 3,6 as 17;00 

 Esta a nevar fraco devido a um intenso sea efect snow a pressao central da area de baixa pressao que esta a causar o sea effect snow esta em 980hpa com 3 centros. 

 E estamos a beira da entrada de uma siberiana muito intensa, nas areas de Niigata estao prevendo uma tempestade fenomenal com ventos de ate 30m/s, amanha a pressao vai cair para 960hpa a alta da siberia estara em 1048hpa o que da um gradiente de pressao de quase 100hpa num espaco nao maior que 3000km !


----------



## Danilo2012 (12 Jan 2018 às 14:41)

Ainda seguimos com tempo bem frio a tempestade ainda nao desarmou e esta a nevar miseravelmente forte na área voltada para o mar do Japao.

Essa é uma imagem do radar meteorológico por incrível que pareça essa nuvem de neve esta com potencial de precipitação de 50mm  alguém consegue imaginar como isso deve ser SOBERBO !!! e essa área esta sobre  uma intensa atividade eletromagnética, essa é uma das poucas áreas do mundo que neva muito frequentemente com raios e trovoes embora os raios sem trovao sejam mais comum, devido o mar do Japão ser extremamente quente devido a corrente quente que possui e também devido ao ar frio da Sibéria ser extremamente frio isso propicia fortes tempestades de neve convectivas com trovoadas ! 



sigo agora com -6c as 23'00


----------



## thunderboy (12 Jan 2018 às 20:35)

Ao ver isto lembrei-me, por acaso, de há quase um ano atrás ir buscar dados de uma climatologia, penso que do NODC, para essa zona e nessa altura achei interssante a disparidade de temperaturas entre o Norte e Sul do mar do Japão. Fui agora revisitar os dados e realmente é interessante aquela corrente de água mais quente junto à costa contrastando em quase 12ºC com a costa oposta. Deixo aqui a imagem para o mês de Janeiro.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (13 Jan 2018 às 13:08)

Eu desde há alguns anos que acho o clima subtropical húmido do Japão curiosíssimo, nomeadamente da costa oeste. O seguimento do *cubensis *foi a chave para isso.
Verões quentes mas húmidos e chuvosos (regime de monção que chega até quase aos 40º de latitude norte), águas mornas tanto para banhos nos meses quentes (para quem vive na costa e gosta de praia) como para proporcionar o tal "Sea Effect Snow" brutalíssimo. A ilha de Hokkaido tem as maiores acumulações de neve do mundo.
Depois há os ciclones tropicais.
Deve ser o melhor país para meteo/geoloucos. Paralelamente a um seguimento meteorológico animado, há sempre a possibilidade de sentir a adrenalina de um sismo, quando não é fatal claro.



(Vídeo de Janeiro de 2017 - vejam em HD)


----------



## Danilo2012 (18 Jan 2018 às 07:06)

Hoje em Nagano estamos com uma atmosfera primaveril a máxima foi de 11,9c a mínima em 1c lembrando que o clima Japones é bem estavel e essas entradas de sul tao intensa nao fazem parte do esperado para janeiro. 

 Ontem devido a uma área de baixa pressão tivemos quase 50mm acumulados de chuva. Porem o frio anormal que esta fazendo na Siberia  mongolia, vai comecar a descer e estao previsto para depois da passagem de mais um ciclone extratropical uma poderosa entrada siberiana para dia 23-25 os modelos estao prevendo uma iso a 850hpa de até -15c em Hokkaido até -20c.

 E neve para varios dias seguidos embora o clima do sul de Nagano seja muito continental para as nevascas do mar do japao chegarem aqui, o maximo que chega até aqui é 15-20cm de puro powder, quando vem de norte, de sul pode chegar ate 1 metro quando passam ciclones na costa do pacifico como dia 22 esta previsto.

 Estamos bem no deep winter agora (final de janeiro comeco de fevereiro)


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Jan 2018 às 15:53)

Hoje como previsto ocorreu uma nevasca que somou 10cm em minha cidade, em Tokyo chegou a 20cm.
Ate agora foi a maior do ano a temperatura ficou em 0c a maior parte do dia, devido a alta temperatura os flocos hora caiam bem grande e bem lentos devido ao  baixo indice de vento. Nao foi causado pelo sea effect e sim por uma frente quente que passou ao sul.
Amanha vai chegar a maior onda de frio do ano e pode ser a mais intensa de vários anos, vai causar um imenso sea effect com muito powder snow as iso vao descer até -25c(850) no norte do mar do japao, e em boa parte do mar do japao vai ficar em -20c. A siberiana vai ser intensa!

Aqui na minha cidade como avia dito muito raramente chega a nevar forte quando vem do sea effect porem desta vez estao prevendo neve forte para quase 3 dias seguidos, a ultima vez que chegou a 20cm vindo de norte foi a 14 anos atras. porem aqui quando o sea effect ta forte fica nevando fraco vários dias seguidos, aqui na minha cidade esta previsto para chegar a -14c a ultima vez que chegou assim foi a  14 anos que chegou a -18c


----------



## Danilo2012 (24 Jan 2018 às 11:22)

enquanto a Europa passa por um inverno quente aqui no Japao seguimos ainda com a entrada siberiana hoje nevou o dia todo fraco a maxima foi de -3c agora as 20;00 fazem -5c ainda nevando fraco (sea effect ). a neve que caiu dia 22 ainda nao derreteu. 

 100KM ao norte em Hakuba a maxima foi de -6c e agora  esta -9,5c e nevando forte (eu nunca vi nevar a -9c aqui na minha cidade, deve ser puro powder nao? ainda mais com uma iso 850hpa de -20c ). 

 Amanha segundo a previsão sera sol (o que eu duvido muito acho que vai continuar nevando fraco) e máximas ainda negativas


----------



## Danilo2012 (24 Jan 2018 às 13:05)

Minha casa em Hakuba (eu vou pra la normalmente quando sobra um tempinho )





So que nao! rs quando eu for rico com certeza eu vou comprar uma assim huahua
 Agora fazem -5,2c e parou de nevar rs


----------



## hurricane (24 Jan 2018 às 13:31)

cubensis disse:


> Minha casa em Hakuba (eu vou pra la normalmente quando sobra um tempinho )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que sonho! Principalmente com a paisagem exterior! Sempre sonhei em ter uma casa assim. Uma na neve e outra na praia! ahaha


----------



## Danilo2012 (25 Jan 2018 às 15:45)

Agora em minha cidade fazem exatos -10c Temperatura mais baixa do inverno ate agora sao 00'40 da noite amanha a minima provavelmente vai ficar abaixo de 11c  O ceu esta incrivelmente estrelado e o vento e nulo


----------



## VimDePantufas (25 Jan 2018 às 15:50)

cubensis disse:


> Agora em minha cidade fazem exatos -10c Temperatura mais baixa do inverno ate agora sao 00'40 da noite amanha a minima provavelmente vai ficar abaixo de 11c  O ceu esta incrivelmente estrelado e o vento e nulo


Então a temperatura vai subir 21ºC ?


----------



## Danilo2012 (26 Jan 2018 às 00:58)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Então a temperatura vai subir 21ºC ?


 nao nao rs a minima ficou em -10,6 porque comecou a intensificar o sea effect de madrugada


----------



## Danilo2012 (29 Jan 2018 às 11:12)

Agora chegamos na epoca que o clima fica meio monotono no sul de Nagano, nao neva e nem chove e o ceu fica bem azul com nuvens de neve sobre os alpes. 

 Segundo a previsao isso vai durar até sexta, quando a possibilidade de neve aqui no sul devido a uma frente quente que passara de sul. Hoje a máxima foi de 5,5c e a mínima -4c. 

 O lago de Suwa aqui da cidade começou a congelar devido as minimas que chegaram a -11c a uns dias atras 




 E aqui em Kurumayama que é uma regiao com varios skis e esse ponto esta a 1900m de altitude é como se fosse a serra da estrela do Japao eu sempre gosto de ir para la desfrutar o crepúsculo de inverno quando o ceu fica indigo é incrivel !(esse dia porem tava cedo )


----------



## Danilo2012 (31 Jan 2018 às 11:01)

Hoje em minha cidade tivemos mais um dia frio a Mínima ficou em -9c a máxima em 5c. O vento hora soprava forte porem o céu estava bem azul e os alpes bem visíveis. 

 Amanha ficara bem nublado (nuvens altas ) devido a proximidade de uma frente quente e durante a noite pode chegar a nevar, a frente quente passara bem ao sul +-200km. entao a influencia nao vai ser tao intensa.

 Porem estao prevendo mais uma onda de frio que vai vim da Sibéria bem intensa, e um sea effect snow bem intenso, até mesmo aqui chegara a nevar e ficara nublado vários dias seguidos


----------



## Danilo2012 (3 Fev 2018 às 01:49)

Hoje seguimos com um clima um pouco mais quente do que a media, como esperado tivemos uma neve anteontem a acumulação foi bem maior do que o esperado, mesmo a frente quente ter passado bem ao sul, tivemos 20cm de neve. como nevou com temperaturas negativas a acumulação de mm ficou 9mm.

Estamos na eminencia de um forte entrada Siberiana as isos vao chegar a -14c (850hpa) o lago congelo de ponta a ponta, e as minimas vao chegar até -13c devido a imensa forca da onda de frio.


----------



## Danilo2012 (5 Fev 2018 às 12:58)

Em minha cidade agora cai uma intensa neve que vem do sea effect, fazem agora -6c (sao muito raras as vezes que neva com essa temperatura )


 
 Agora pouco na autoestrada (voces portugueses falam assim rua ne^^)


----------



## Danilo2012 (6 Fev 2018 às 14:45)

Estamos no auge do inverno essa onda de frio que chegou agora é a mais forte do ano agora fazem -4,3c  as 23'00hrs.
 Em algumas cidades da regiao do mar do Japao chegaram a acumular 1 metro nos últimos 3 dias. 
 Depois que o sea effect abrandar la pelo dia 8 as minimas previstas estao para baixo de -12c. 
 E teremos ai outra onda de frio de quase mesma intensidade... Esse ano parece que vai ser um fevereiro bem frio e nevoso, pelo menos a 5 anos nao fazem tanto frio como esse ano


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Fev 2018 às 03:15)

Hoje tivemos as minimas mais intensas do ano aqui em minha cidade foi registrado -10,9c e na vila de Sugadaira (1200m) (cidade mais fria de Nagano) foi registrado -25.7c (minima mais baixa do Japao do dia de Hoje ) 
Hoje o dia esta ensolarado e as maximas devem ser positivas agora 12;00 fazem -0,5c


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Fev 2018 às 12:43)

O clima ainda esta bem frio e estamos sobre um entrada de norte com ventos durante o dia, é bem frio quando venta forte com temperaturas próximo a 0c.

Essa foto é de sabado antes da chegada de uma area de baixa pressao, essas nuvens sao da frente quente alguns minutos antes de começar a nevar bem molhado a maxima tinha sido de 5c. O lago ja tava quase derretendo







 parece algum lugar na Groenlândia nao ?


----------



## Danilo2012 (18 Fev 2018 às 00:50)

Aqui em Nagano o clima se abrando bastante ontem tivemos uma forte nevada causada pelo sea effect snow porem nao acumulou muito algo entre 2cm. 
 As nevadas causadas pelo sea effect sao muito bonitas e devido ao forte fluxo de norte hora parecia um furacao de neve e vento branco hora acalmava e os flocos ficavam gigantes caindo bem lento. 

 Agora sigo com -3c as 10hrs o frio ja esta de pouco em pouco abrandando e o dia ficando mais longo


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Fev 2018 às 15:54)

O clima em Nagano deu uma boa amenizada, parece ate dificil de acreditar que estava ate a alguns dias atras fazendo aquele frio tao intenso.
 Hoje a maxima ficou em 8c a minima foi de -6c 





 o clima tem ficado assim com nuvens altas e céu nao cristalino, a previsão esta para continuar assim e ascencao de temperatura nenhuma forte siberiana prevista para os proximos dias nem sea effect snow forte


----------



## Danilo2012 (3 Mar 2018 às 07:40)

O clima em Nagano mudou grandemente de frio com fortes ventos vindo do Norte (siberiano) Para ventos com predominância de Sul e quase nenhum sea effect. 

 Hoje a maxima foi de 16c embora a minima tenha ficado em -5c.
 Foi uma mudança brusca e como sempre a tendência é uma volta intensa do frio, como nao houve grandes nevasca esse ano(>30cm) (a utima vez que isso aconteceu ja faz mais de 4 anos ) 
 Estamos ainda na esperança de uma forte nevada causada por frente quente e depois uma forte entrada siberiana, para esse inverno nao passar em branco. 
 Tudo indica que essa anormal entrada de sul terminara dentro de 4dias e ai sim poderemos ter uma semana bem de inverno com nevascas.
 Aqui no sul de Nagano a epoca mais provavel de nevar forte (mais de 30cm) é de meados de fevereiro até meados de marco quando o sol ja esta mais quente e evapora melhor o mar


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Mar 2018 às 12:43)

Ate agora o clima de Nagano sofreu uma grande mudança as ISOs (850hpa) negativas estao se afastando a uma velocidade impressionante um pouco a oeste na mongolia as ISOS de 10c ja podem ser observadas. Amanha sera a saida definitiva das ISOS de 0c (podem voltar mais nao igual antes) O japao tem uma peculiaridade de ter uma grande predominância de ISOS negativas de novembro ate meados de marco, Algo bem uniforme coisa que seria esperado em grandes latitudes e nao tao proximo do equador como o centro do Japao unicamente possível pela forte influencia das siberianas 

 O continente se aqueceu assombrosamente rápido e areas que estavam com ISOS de >-20c estao agora com 5-10c.
 O clima do Japao porem tem uma volatilidade menor que a do vizinho continental, e as ISOS aumentam de forma mais devagar. Porem como o clima do Japao sofre grande influencia tambem do clima continental, teremos uma subida acentuada, maximas em 20c e minima acima de 4c. As ISOS vao chegar proximo a 10c (Depois de quase 5meses)
Encerrando assim muito prematuramente o inverno 2018

 porem Hokkaido que nao sofre tanta influencia do clima da China tera ISOS ainda berando -20c para essa semana. Embora o que aconteceu na China Mongolia (o aquecimento anormal abrupto) tambem influenciara no Clima de Hokkaido. 
 Hokkaido tem um clima fortemente influenciado pelas entradas de noroeste que vem diretamente da Siberia e a costa leste fortemente influenciada pelo Gelado oceano de Okhostk (que congela todo ano ate a altura de Hokkaido) 

 Ontem tivemos Neve forte causada por um fenomeno que nao foi nem Sea effect e nem frente quente, eu nunca tinha visto, porem nao rendeu grandes acumulacoes algo entre 1cm.


----------



## Danilo2012 (17 Mar 2018 às 02:32)

Ontem depois de 4 meses e 1 semana a maxima passou de 20c ficando em 20,8c. dando um gostinho de temperaturas mais agradaveis. 

 Essa é uma foto recente dos alpes aqui da regiao ainda muito brancos. 




 Hoje devemos ter sol forte e tivemos ontem neve nos alpes que por incrivel que pareça caiu no meio da montanha nao no topo e nao na base, no meio!
 A minima de hoje foi de -2,2c e agora fazem 5c as 11"30.


----------



## Danilo2012 (20 Mar 2018 às 09:40)

Estamos sobre uma alerta de tempestade de neve para amanha exatamente no primeiro dia de primavera !
Essas tempestades que se formam com uma area de baixa pressao a norte como essa que aconteceu em janeiro desse ano



Tendem a ter neve com chuva. porque o ciclone mais a norte puxa toda as isos negativas


Agora essa que se formou  para manha sao as perfeitas, que nao tem nenhuma area de baixa pressa ao norte e esta passando a sul da ilha principal que quer dizer que vai puxar uma iso negativa para a ala norte da tempestade que resulta em grandes nevascas. So nao da para saber se vai ser forte porque ja esta muito quente para uma nevasca colossal, mais esse sistema de tempestade sempre geram algo entre 20 a 50cm de uma so vez quando sao mais violento, esse inverno é o primeiro (ou melhor essa primavera )
Podem passar muitos anos e nao acontecer nenhuma vez no inverno todo uma area de baixa pressao assim as da imagem acima sao mais comum, ate o ano de 2006 eram muito mais comum essas tempestades sem outro ciclone a norte, o que geralmente "estraga" a tempestade por puxar isos positivas acima do Japao


----------



## Danilo2012 (21 Mar 2018 às 12:44)

Como esperado hoje choveu nevou caiu granizo e tudo isso somou 10mm tempestades como essas podem gerar ate 100mm acumulados. ou ate 1,5 de neve. 



primeiro dia de primavera foi meio dark


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Abr 2018 às 02:06)

Aqui no Japao seguimos com um clima atipico. Semana passada varios dias chegou a 25c, e ontem e ate-ontem tivemos neve moderada causada pelo sea effect snow !!!
Isso é invulgar de clima tropical passamos para clima boreal isso em menos de 10 dias !
A iso de 0c foi embora e hoje deve chegar a 18c !


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Jun 2018 às 04:56)

Aqui em Nagano o clima esta muito proximo de estar sobre influencia das moncoes, aqui as moncoes começam com um felling de tempo bem fresco e sereno e depois se transformam em um mormaço intenso. 
 foto de como ja esta tudo incrivelmente verde. 




 E para acompanhar um jantar leve de verao^^


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Jun 2018 às 16:02)

Agora estamos no ponto máximo de umidade, essa época que o sol chega no máximo possível, no Japao tem um efeito curioso, o Japao é uma ilha mas o seu clima nao aparenta ser de ilha (a parte de Nagano ) mas com o sol em quase potencia maxima (77graus) o nível de evaporação atinge tal nível que parece que todo o pais fica com clima de ilha superchuvosa.

Qualquer coisa chove ! ate mesmo aquelas nuvens finas com céu ensolarado faz chover!!! isso dura ate meados de mes 7 qualquer coisa faz chover!

Isso me faz lembrar(2009-2010) quando morei em Sado (ilha no estado de Niigata ) em finais de outubro quando cheguei a ilha o clima era bem semelhante tudo fazia chover, essa epoca (outubro-dezembro) as massas de ar frio da siberia comecam a descer e na area do Mar do Japao so chove ! tudo faz chover qualquer coisinha mesmo.

E como o ar frio da siberia é muito intenso as tempestades sao colossais ! com raios trovoes granizo é um espetaculo a parte e quanto mais vai chegando proximo do final de ano as tempestades ficam mais furiosas! um pouco antes de virar verdadeiros furacoes de neve! é um show raro o clima do mar do Japao !

Ano retrasado quando tive o prazer de morar 2 meses em Nagaoka (Niigata) novembro e dezembro(fui nessa epoca exatamente para pegar o maximo do clima extremamente umido dessa temporada), peguei o começo dessa epoca extremamente chuvosa da area do mar do Japao.
Chove muito novembro, é normal chegar novembro e nao ter sequer 1 dia de sol o mes inteiro ! 16:50 ja esta absolutamente escuro de tantas nuvens. a media nos anos mais chuvosos novembro chega acumular até 500mm dezembro pode chegar até 600mm 700mm!! e depois de meados de dezembro cai em forma de neve toda essa precipitação !!!

Eu costumo dizer que quem nunca morou em Niigata nao sabe o que é nevasca !!! e Nagaoka é uma cidade grande 250mil habitantes, mas as pessoas la sao bem diferentes eles sao bem isolados do resto do Japao e Nagaoka é conhecido por ser um dos Lugares que mais tem garotas bonitas do Japao é muito interessante e elas sao bem bonitas mesmo !!! o clima permanentemente nublado de final de ano deixa as garotas com um olhar albino que combina muito rs...


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2018 às 12:22)

*Tufão Nº7 deixa feridos em sua passagem por Okinawa *

O tufão Prapiroon trouxe chuva e ventos fortes para a província de Okinawa e, até amanhã desta segunda-feira (2), havia deixado quatro pessoas feridas, divulgou a Kyodo. Desde o meio-dia desta segunda-feira, o 7º tufão da temporada estava localizado a 160Km ao norte de Kumejima, no Mar do Leste da China. Com uma pressão atmosférica de 965 hPa e ventos de até 180Km/h, ele estava se movendo par o norte em direção a Kyushu com velocidade de 20Km/h, de acordo com a agência de meteorologia.

A agência prevê que o tufão se moverá na direção nordeste no Mar do Japão após se aproximar de Kyushu, possivelmente trazendo chuva pesada para uma ampla área no oeste do arquipélago principal.Nas 24 horas até o meio-dia de terça-feira (3), partes do sul de Kyushu poderão ser atingidas por 300mm de chuva, enquanto a parte norte de Kyushu, Shikoku e Okinawa também terão forte precipitação. Ventania intensa afetará Kyushu e as ilhas tropicais de Amami e de Okinawa até a terça-feira.
 
A agência de meteorologia alerta para deslizamentos, forte ventania e inundações.

Portalmie


----------



## rokleon (4 Jul 2018 às 18:54)

Gerofil disse:


> *Tufão Nº7 deixa feridos em sua passagem por Okinawa *
> 
> O tufão Prapiroon trouxe chuva e ventos fortes para a província de Okinawa e, até amanhã desta segunda-feira (2), havia deixado quatro pessoas feridas, divulgou a Kyodo. Desde o meio-dia desta segunda-feira, o 7º tufão da temporada estava localizado a 160Km ao norte de Kumejima, no Mar do Leste da China. Com uma pressão atmosférica de 965 hPa e ventos de até 180Km/h, ele estava se movendo par o norte em direção a Kyushu com velocidade de 20Km/h, de acordo com a agência de meteorologia.
> 
> ...


Previsão de o 'olho' atingir já quase como pós tropical ou mesmo pós tropical, na região norte do Japão. Ver imagem neste link. 
Também na Coreia do Sul fez 1 morto e 1 desaparecido.


----------



## Danilo2012 (5 Jul 2018 às 05:58)

Ontem esse Tufao passou por aqui ja como tempestade tropical ate agora tivemos 57mm(48h) acumulados em minha cidade e ja chove a 2 dias e pelo radar meteorologico nuvens de até 50mm/h devem estar passando por Nagano nas proximas horas os rios se encontram muito cheio e devido estarmos na epoca das chuvas, a frente estacionaria que causa a epoca da chuva vai ficar os proximos 2 dias sobre o japao.

Esta com previsao de chuva para mais 2 dias (90%) na cidade foi emitido alerta de tempestade e pode acontecer até alagamentos se realmente continaur a chover dessa maneira.

 Cituacao atual da frente estacionaria como podemos ver uma grande area de nuvens super densas esta atuando sobre o mar do Japao alguma cidades devem ter acumulacoes de até 500mm nas proximas 48hrs !


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jul 2018 às 18:14)

Número de fatalidades sobe para 51 devido as enchentes e deslizamentos no Japão.
O número de desaparecidos chega a 48.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jul 2018 às 19:08)

*Mais de 70 mortos por causa das cheias no Japão*

**EuroNews PT


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jul 2018 às 07:52)

*Pelo menos 87 mortos devido a chuvas torrenciais no Japão*
9 jul 2018 07:10

Pelo menos 87 pessoas morreram e 68 estão desaparecidas, na sequência das chuvas torrenciais, inundações e aluimentos de terra que atingiram o oeste do Japão, indicou hoje um novo balanço do Governo japonês.






De acordo com o porta-voz do Governo, Yoshihide Suga, as autoridades encontraram ainda, esta manhã, 13 pessoas “sem sinais vitais” ou em situação de paragem cardio-respiratória.

O número de desaparecidos continua a subir, sobretudo em Hiroshima, uma das zonas mais atingidas, afirmou.

A contagem das vítimas tem sido dificultada pelas vastas áreas afetadas por chuvas, inundações e aluimentos de terras. Mais de quatro milhões de habitantes receberam ordens para abandonarem as suas casas, instruções nem sempre respeitadas por, às vezes, ser já impossível ou demasiado perigoso seguir estas ordens.

As autoridades alertaram para a ocorrência de aluimentos de terras mesmo depois da diminuição da chuva.


O Governo japonês criou um gabinete de emergência, tal como acontece após grandes sismos.

As zonas mais atingidas são as prefeituras de Okayama, Hiroshima e Ehime, onde várias pessoas foram encontradas mortas, na sequência de aluimentos de terras e inundações, noticiou a agência japonesa Kyodo.

Embora o Japão seja um dos países mais desenvolvidos da Ásia, as zonas rurais são fortemente atingidas durante a estação das chuvas, registando diversas vítimas e elevados danos materiais.

O Japão não vivia um desastre assim desde agosto de 2014, quando 77 pessoas morreram em Hiroshima devido às chuvas torrenciais.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/pelo-menos-87-mortos-devido-a-chuvas-torrenciais-no-japao


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jul 2018 às 14:08)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Jul 2018 às 14:26)

Intensas chuvas ontem na região de Shikoku, Japão.


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Jul 2018 às 15:30)

O acumulado de chuva em Gifu gunjo-shi ficou em 1214mm
  Nagano otaki mura 1111mm
Em Kouchi-ken ficou em 1800mm
Boa parte dessas cidade que acumulou tudo isso nao sofreram grandes danos devido a serem areas preparadas.
  Algumas dessas areas receberam o que era esperado para 8 meses de chuvas !
Aqui em minha cidade a acumulacao total deis do inicio da frente estacionaria ficou menor200mm devido ser uma area de sombra de chuva (devido a extensa cadeia de montanhas com 2600-3000m em media que se estende na direcao norte sul )


----------



## Orion (9 Jul 2018 às 16:43)

Não há descanso nesta parte do mundo (10, 00z) 






Relativamente às cheias no Japão  https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...npours-flooding-far-leave-88-dead-50-missing/


----------



## Orion (9 Jul 2018 às 22:03)

Estações nas ilhas japonesas mais afetadas  https://www.jma.go.jp/en/amedas/219.html?elementCode=2

A Maria está a perder intensidade, estando previsto que o ciclone baixe para cat. 3 durante a madrugada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jul 2018 às 10:21)

*Death toll from heavy rain reaches 152*

 





Japan
20 min ago
Officials in Japan say the death toll from floods and landslides caused by record rainfall in the western part of the country has reached 152.

Authorities say 57 are missing.

Hiroshima Prefecture is the hardest-hit area, with 58 people reported dead.
https://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/news/20180710_45/


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jul 2018 às 21:02)

*Video impressionante!  *


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jul 2018 às 21:06)

*Death toll from heavy rain rises to 157*
Officials in Japan say the death toll from floods and landslides caused by record rainfall in the western part of the country has reached 157.
https://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/news/japan/


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jul 2018 às 08:15)

*Hiroshima reservoirs at risk of overflowing*

 





Japan
4 hours ago
Reservoirs in Hiroshima Prefecture remain at high risk of overflowing after torrential rain pounded western Japan over the weekend.

Hiroshima has about 20,000 reservoirs, the second highest figure in Japan after Hyogo Prefecture.

On Wednesday, 3 municipalities issued evacuation orders because nearby reservoirs were full and the structures were in danger of collapse.

Two of the municipalities lifted the orders after the reservoirs were drained to reduce water levels.

But on Thursday, another municipality issued an evacuation order.

Prefectural officials are inspecting 503 reservoirs with 50 or more houses downstream that would be severely damaged if the structures break.

Officials are urging residents to stay on the alert, and to evacuate immediately if they notice anything unusual, such as water suddenly turning muddy.
https://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/news/20180712_16/


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jul 2018 às 08:18)

* 
Japan floods: Scope of disaster becomes clearer
*
3 hours ago
In western Japan, more than 180 people are dead and dozens are still missing almost a week after torrential rain led to flooding and landslides. Now, there are new fears that reservoirs in Hiroshima Prefecture could burst amid rising water levels.

Officials have ordered people in the cities of Higashihiroshima and Fuchu to evacuate their homes. It comes following reports that separate reservoirs burst on Wednesday. That turned out not to be the case.

We're getting a better sense of the damage.

Officials say at least 140,000 homes and buildings have been damaged because of flooding in Okayama Prefecture... one of the hardest-hit areas.

Almost 240,000 homes have been cut off from water in western Japan. That's led to long lines at water trucks.

The water shortages come amid another challenge... rising temperatures.

Japan's Meteorological Agency says daytime highs could reach around 35 degrees in the next week or so.
The humidity is already high.

The health ministry is also warning about the potential for food poisoning. It says, in the past, people have become sick after eating food that was left out too long at shelters.
https://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/news/20180712_19/


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Jul 2018 às 12:05)

O antes e o depois 
*https://weather.com/safety/floods/news/2018-07-11-aerial-photos-before-and-after-japan-flooding*


----------



## Danilo2012 (20 Jul 2018 às 16:03)

Uma grande onda de calor esta sobre o Japao em minha cidade fez 37,2c temperatura mais alta ja registrada boa parte do estado estado tem atravessado uma fase difícil de calor. O tempo esta sempre quente com smog (a grande causa do aquecimento global) e porcausa do smog a uniformidade do ar quente dificulta a chuva.

 Nagano antes das grandes mudanças devido a revolução industrial e pelo boicote da energia livre de Tesla tinha uma atmosfera muito cristalina o sol penetrava com tanta facilidade a atmosfera que fazia ocorrer muita evaporação e a mesma cristalinidade do ar proporcionava um ar frio sobre altitude, Até 1970 chovia muito no verao com trovoadas intensas o ceu era tao claro e cristalino que causaria espanto a qualquer pessoa da nossa era.

 mesmo em julho e agosto viam-se minimas de 10c (esse verao para se ter ideia a media das minimas esta em 24 nas ultimas 2 semanas ) e nao se viam minimas mais altas que 18c, a cristalinidade do ceu facilitava grandemente ao irradiamento do calor. Isso proporcionava colheitas abundantes de Arroz e outras coisas...

 So romantizando um pouco o clima de outrora rs


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Ago 2018 às 01:11)

Seguimos em Nagano ainda sobre uma forte onda de calor que ja dura mais de 25 dias !!! Esta muito quente esse ano mais que qualquer outro ja registrado... A temperatura ontem chegou a 37,2c a mais alta ja registrada na cidade. 

 O tempo tem estado quase esclusivamente ensolarado devido a intensa area de alta pressao do pacifico. A corrente do jacto esta bem acima a norte quase para alem de Hokkaido... Os ventos estao como se fosse no equador vindo de leste (como muito de voces devem saber somente no equador as nuvens se movem de leste para oeste) 

 O smog e o mormaço nao deixam a temperatura cair muito anoite e de dia ficam muito alta. as minimas tem sido entre 22c, em Nagoya e Tokyo estao entre 27c ! Bem tropical (até mesmo nos tropicos minimas como essas nao sao muito comum !)


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Ago 2018 às 19:43)

Aqui em Nagano o tempo se encontra monotono e quente, ja faz muitos dias que nao chove o clima esta muito quente quase todos os dias passa de 35c e as minimas estao ainda entre 24c 23c.

  porem as nuvens nao estao vindo mais de leste (ufa) parece que a corrente do jato ta voltando a funcionar, o que indica que estamos na eminencia dessas  temperaturas horriveis abrandar.

O problema que esta muito humido.

porem parece que agora ja estamos vendo uma luz no fim do tunel.

Com a corrente do jacto sobre o Japao nuvens se formam mais facilmente e tudo indica que o pior do calor ja esta passando algumas previsoes estao prevendo temp entre 30/19c para muito em breve.

O que vai ser muito bom.

Como muitos de voces devem saber depois de 7 de agosto o sol saiu da potencia maxima (maio 7 ate agosto dia 7) no japao dia 7 de agosto é comemorado o 立秋（rishu) ou o comeco do outono. como o aumento da potencia solar nao é uma funcao linear e sim logaritimica  de 7 de maio ate 7 de agosto a potencia nao muda muito (devido estarmos na crista da onda), porem de 7 de agosto até 7 de novembro a potencia caira bruscamente.

Agora os dias realmente vao ficar cada vez mais curtos de forma mais perceptivel (ufa)


----------



## Danilo2012 (15 Ago 2018 às 14:23)

Em Nagano o clima mudou bastante refresco bastante. !!!
 nos ultimos dias a temperatura nao tem chegado a temperaturas muito alta ficou entre 30c 
 para sabado esta previsto a chegar a primeira frente fria seguida por uma massa de ar fria  e a temperatura minima sabado deve ficar em 14c !!! a maxima deve chegar a 28c. 

 Isso representa uma grande mudanca climatica agosto normalmente é o mes mais quente do ano porem esse ano paresce que o pior do calor ja passou


----------



## Danilo2012 (20 Ago 2018 às 16:41)

Nossa alguem ja viu um olho desse tamanho ? Tem uns 100km facil de diametro 



The Railroad Elizabeth Daryush


----------



## rokleon (26 Ago 2018 às 18:11)

Belíssima foto


----------



## Danilo2012 (29 Ago 2018 às 09:02)

As temperaturas finalmente deram uma boa moderada aqui por Nagano nos últimos dias a 3 semanas atraz chegou a uma minima de 12c !
 No Japao o clima é bem estavel devido a grande influencia das areas humidas do pacifico. 
 Ja fazia alguns anos que em agosto nao chegava a uma minima tao baixa ! o que provocou tal fenomeno foi uma frente fria que foi precedida por uma area de temperatura baixa que se deslocou do mar de Okhostk.

 A humidade esta mais baixa O que faz a sencacao de calor ser mais baixa o smog nao tem dado as caras ultimamente embora as temperaturas estao entre 30/20 agora com o sol mais baixo de de setembro grandes mudancas climaticas estao sendo esperada setembro e outubro sao os meses que a temperatura cai mais rapido setembro a media despenca em 6c outubro em 6,5c quando todas essas quedas abrandarem em novembro o clima ja estara com extremos ao reodr de 14/3 ! agora eh a epoca mais exitante do ano ! (eh claro que nada disso se compara com o clima da Espanha que tem as quedas mais intensas do sistema solar^^)


----------



## Aspvl (31 Ago 2018 às 22:44)

De facto a secção de Meteorologia no Japão tem de ser tratada à parte. No vídeo acima, entre a análise do radar, descargas eléctricas registadas e o aviso para o próximo tufão, há uma secção inteiramente dedicada à instrução do público.

A meteorologista explica como o tufão, o furacão e o ciclone são apenas designações diferentes para o mesmo fenómeno e ainda explora o sentido de rotação destes, mencionando até a força de Coriolis!

Todavia, devo relembrar que mais recentemente, na RTP1, a metorologista Maria João Frada tem feito um belíssimo trabalho tentando incluir algumas explicações interessantes sobre o estado da atmosfera.


----------



## Danilo2012 (3 Set 2018 às 00:20)

Aspvl disse:


> De facto a secção de Meteorologia no Japão tem de ser tratada à parte. No vídeo acima, entre a análise do radar, descargas eléctricas registadas e o aviso para o próximo tufão, há uma secção inteiramente dedicada à instrução do público.
> 
> A meteorologista explica como o tufão, o furacão e o ciclone são apenas designações diferentes para o mesmo fenómeno e ainda explora o sentido de rotação destes, mencionando até a força de Coriolis!
> 
> Todavia, devo relembrar que mais recentemente, na RTP1, a metorologista Maria João Frada tem feito um belíssimo trabalho tentando incluir algumas explicações interessantes sobre o estado da atmosfera.



 Voce entende Japones ?


----------



## Aspvl (3 Set 2018 às 00:48)

Danilo2012 disse:


> Voce entende Japones ?



Sim, estou a estudar há algum tempo


----------



## Danilo2012 (3 Set 2018 às 06:52)

Aspvl disse:


> Sim, estou a estudar há algum tempo


 Nossa impressionante, aqui no Japao tem tanta gente que mora  a décadas e nao fala uma palavra.
  Eu também nao posso falar nada que meu Japonês nao é lá essas coisas mais da para o gasto rs 
宜しくお願いします！
いつか日本に来てね


----------



## Aspvl (3 Set 2018 às 12:06)

Danilo2012 disse:


> Nossa impressionante, aqui no Japao tem tanta gente que mora  a décadas e nao fala uma palavra.
> Eu também nao posso falar nada que meu Japonês nao é lá essas coisas mais da para o gasto rs
> 宜しくお願いします！
> いつか日本に来てね



ありがとうございます。
こちらこそ。実は今月大阪勉強しに行きます！
今、台風が心配ですね。。。


----------



## Danilo2012 (3 Set 2018 às 14:04)

Aspvl disse:


> ありがとうございます。
> こちらこそ。実は今月大阪勉強しに行きます！
> 今、台風が心配ですね。。。


Wwww 今日本の一番いい季節かな
　ねここ着いたら気象 レポート して下さい^^


----------



## ct1gnd (3 Set 2018 às 18:36)

Vá lá. Metam uma tradução, para motivar o pessoal.


----------



## rmsg (3 Set 2018 às 19:09)

ct1gnd disse:


> Vá lá. Metam uma tradução, para motivar o pessoal.



https://translate.google.com/


----------



## Aspvl (3 Set 2018 às 21:47)

No fundo, eu disse que ainda este mês vou para Osaka estudar e que estava preocupado com o tufão que se está agora a aproximar do Japão.

O Danilo disse que esta era a estação do ano mais interessante no Japão - calculo que para os meteoloucos como nós -  e pediu ainda que fizesse um _report _das condições meteorológicas enquanto lá estiver!

Espero que Outubro seja um mês um pouco mais calmo...! O tufão Jebi pode ser dos tufões mais fortes dos últimos 25 anos no Japão.

Também gostava de ver alguma neve, mas em Osaka parece difícil. O ano passado o fenómeno «La Niña» fez-se sentir e como tal o Inverno foi rigoroso e com muita neve. 

Para este ano, segundo o link mais abaixo, há uma probabilidade de aproximadamente 50% para o «El Niño» se estabelecer, fazendo com que o Inverno no Japão seja mais ameno.




Imagem retirada de: https://wepowder.com/en/forum/topic/258635

Notícia sobre o «El Niño»: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...utumn-says-japan-weather-bureau-idUSKBN1K00GC


----------



## rokleon (3 Set 2018 às 22:18)

Aspvl disse:


> No fundo, eu disse que ainda este mês vou para Osaka estudar e que estava preocupado com o tufão que se está agora a aproximar do Japão.
> 
> O Danilo disse que esta era a estação do ano mais interessante no Japão - calculo que para os meteoloucos como nós -  e pediu ainda que fizesse um _report _das condições meteorológicas enquanto lá estiver!
> 
> ...


Boa sorte nessa tua nova étapa  Não é qualquer um que vai para essas 'bandas', aproveita!!!


----------



## Danilo2012 (4 Set 2018 às 04:41)

Sigo agora em Nagano com clima chuvoso, nos ultimos minutos comecou a chover intensamente pela proximidade do Tufao N21 o Tufao fez Landfall em kouchi ken e rumara para regia de Osaka/Kobe as 15:00 fara aproximacao maxima com minha cidade (o centro estara ja proximo a entrar no Mar Do Japao ) com 955hpa.

 As regioes de Mie e Nara estao sofrendo agora com uma serie de nuvens super-altas devido o landfall da tempestade provocando chuva muito forte.
 Aqui em Nagano venta moderadamente forte e o tempo esta bem escuro fazem 22c (meio dia)


----------



## Danilo2012 (4 Set 2018 às 08:31)

Estamos agora na proximacao maxima com o Tufao que agora esta no mar do Japao proximo a Fukui 
 Em algumas cidades do Japao foi registrado rajadas de 205km/h a pressao central esta em 960hpa 
 Agora em minha cidade venta forte e chove hora moderadamente forte para tempestade hora fica somente nublado.
 Em 16 anos de Japao esse talvez seja o segundo tufao mais forte que presenciei.
 As nuvens estao muito baixas se movimentando em velocidades assombrosas
 os ventos estao bem fortes algo proximo a 80km/h (as rajadas mais fortes)


----------



## Aspvl (4 Set 2018 às 10:47)

Vídeos um pouco assustadores que vão surgindo...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Set 2018 às 10:55)

Aspvl disse:


> Vídeos um pouco assustadores que vão surgindo...


----------



## Danilo2012 (4 Set 2018 às 11:09)

Aquele video da floresta ta sinistro e eu que pensei que aqui estava a ventar forte 
 Agora a tempestade ja abrandou bastante a uma hora atraz nuvens de 80mm estavam sobre a cidade e estava dando raios e trovoes com muito vento porem nas ultimas 2 horas o tufao enfraqueceu grandemente a pressao central esta em 970hpa


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2018 às 11:12)

Typhoon Jebi made landfall in the west of the country, bringing heavy rain and winds of up to 216km/h (135 mph).

In Osaka Bay it swept a tanker into a bridge and in Kyoto parts of the train station roof came down.

There are no reports of casualties and the storm is expected to weaken as it continues to move across the country. 

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-45406857


----------



## rokleon (4 Set 2018 às 11:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2018 às 11:30)

Tokyo: Typhoon Jebi swept through western Japan on Tuesday as the strongest tropical cyclone to come ashore in 25 years, causing widespread power outages and flooding the region's main airport.

The storm paralysed the country's second-largest population center around Osaka, with companies forced to temporarily close their plants, and power cut to more than 800,000 homes and offices.

One person in Shiga prefecture was killed when a warehouse collapsed, Kyodo news reported.







REPLAY

*Vehicles tossed as typhoon hits Japan*
Dramatic scenes as a car and truck are tossed on a bridge as Typhoon Jebi hits western Japan.


Jebi, whose name means "swallow" in Korean - is the the 21st typhoon of the season. It made landfall in Tokushima prefecture on Japan's smallest main island of Shikoku, and was on path to strike the part of the country home to Osaka, Kyoto and Kobe. The typhoon was carrying strong winds of up to 162 kilometres per hour, according to the Japan Meteorological Agency.

That made it a "very strong" typhoon, the second-highest on the JMA's scale. It was the first time for a typhoon to make landfall at that strength since 1993.
...
https://www.smh.com.au/world/asia/t...-makes-landfall-in-japan-20180904-p501op.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2018 às 11:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2018 às 11:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2018 às 19:47)

Typhoon Damage Closes One of Japan’s Largest Airports Indefinitely

Nationwide, seven people were killed and more than 300 injured as the typhoon knocked down trees, flooded coastal areas and damaged buildings.

The bridge that links the island airport with the mainland was hit by a storm-driven tanker ship Tuesday, shearing off one chunk and dislodging a section of roadway from the rest of the bridge. At the airport itself, one runway was under water and one terminal’s basement was flooded, an airport spokesman said.

The airport, near Osaka, serves as one of the nation’s main gateways for Asian tourists. Japan Airlines said 150 passengers and 600 staff were still at the airport as of Tuesday night local time, and there was no immediate way to evacuate. All Nippon Airways said 65 customers and 290 employees were at the airport. Public broadcaster NHK said a total of 3,000 people were stranded there.

A terminal for low-cost carriers escaped major damage but its runway was closed, the spokesman said, adding that it is too soon to say when the airport might reopen.

Japan had been preparing for days for Typhoon Jebi, which carried peak winds of some 130 miles an hour and brought heavy rains to much of central Japan.

No trains or cars were on the bridge when it was struck, and NHK said that by late Tuesday all 11 crew members aboard the ship were evacuated from it without injury. 
(WSJ)


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2018 às 22:43)

Não entendo porque não fecharam as pontes e estradas...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Set 2018 às 22:55)




----------



## Sanxito (5 Set 2018 às 00:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não entendo porque não fecharam as pontes e estradas...


Bemmm.
Para mim ninguém precisava fechar nada, não iria estar certamente em locais perigosos, fazer um acompanhamento mas com relativa segurança.
Em viaturas e em cima de pontes ?? Que loucura. Que impotência, parecem de papel. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (5 Set 2018 às 00:52)

Duarte Sousa disse:


>



Impressionante!


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Set 2018 às 10:12)

*

*
*Typhoon Jebi leaves trail of destruction across Japan*




*




*

*Media captionTyphoon Jebi has left tens of thousands of people without power*
*At least 10 people have been killed by Typhoon Jebi, the worst storm to hit Japan in 25 years.*

*Jebi left a trail of destruction across the west of the country, hitting major cities like Kyoto and Osaka.*

*Flights, trains and ferries were cancelled but thousands of passengers stranded at Osaka's international airport have since been evacuated.*

*As the winds slow down and move north, people are being urged to stay alert for landslides and floods.*

*At least 300 people have been injured as a result of the typhoon, according to government spokesman Yoshihide Suga.*
*https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-45417035*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Set 2018 às 19:13)

Aeroporto de Osaka depois da passagem do tufão Jebi.


----------



## Danilo2012 (16 Set 2018 às 08:00)

Aqui em Nagano o clima ja esta BEM fresco as maximas nos utimos dias tem variado entre 20c-25c porem esta MUITO chuvoso ja perdi a conta de quantos dias chuvosos e predominantemente nublado tem feito.
Essa chuva e causada pelo o que os japoneses chamam de 秋雨前線(akisamezenzen(frente estacionaria chuvosa de outono) que é uma frente estacionaria que se forma pela diferença de temperatura ao norte e no continente Asiatico(devido a brusca queda de temperatura de setembro) e a quente e umida massa de ar do pacifico.

Essa epoca chuvosa costuma acabar no comeco de outubro aonde as massas de ar frio e seca (provinda da Siberia e do continente) conseguem penetrar e predominar sobre o territorio Japones.

Entao as minimas e maximas ficam em media de 21c/8c e em Nagano o tempo fica muito agradavel Nos proximos 7 dias nenhuma massa de ar frio continental deve chegar e o clima deve permanecer o mesmo


----------



## Danilo2012 (21 Set 2018 às 17:19)

Seguimos aqui em Nagano com clima ainda bem chuvoso e nublado, essa semana teve alguns dias ensolarados, as temperaturas esse mes ainda nao passaram de 30c, e como o sol ja esta muito mais fraco, estamos quase perdendo a esperança de a temperatura passar de 30c (ainda bem eu nao gosto de calor rs) 
 Hoje a maxima foi de 17c e nuvens bem baixas com clima meio sombrio bem tipico de outono de Nagano mesmo


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Set 2018 às 04:27)

Sigo aqui em Nagano ainda com clima chuvoso e nublado, as temperaturas porem nos últimos dias tem despencado, como falei antes essa chuva é causada principalmente pela diferenca entre a area fria de norte e a area quente de sul.

 Agora a area fria esta comencando a prevalecer sobre a area quente, embora ainda esteja uma competição acirrada, mas com a area fria predominando a temperatura esta em media em 17-22c as minimas tem chegado a 14c.

 Porem para amanha o ar frio e seco empurrara a frente estacionaria (que se transformara em frente fria) e devera ficar sol, porem as minimas cairam acentuadamente para 10c a maxima 23c 

 Logo depois devido a proximidade do tufao a frente estacionaria voltara de novo porem o ar ficara mais frio e as maximas ficaram em 14c e minimas em 12c.


----------



## Aspvl (29 Set 2018 às 10:26)

Ontem foi um dia de calor em Osaka, já hoje o dia esteve encoberto e choveu durante a manhã.

Amanhã virá o tufão Trami 
Vou fazendo aqui a reportagem!


----------



## Aspvl (30 Set 2018 às 06:32)

Por Ōsaka o dia que começou com uns pequenos buraquinhos de céu azul foi-se tornando cada vez mais encoberto. Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco.

Não há explicações para a imagem de radar com as intensidades de precipitação. É medonha. Nunca vi tal coisa na minha vida!






O satélite:







Edit (15h23 - Hora Local): A chuva começa a intensificar.


----------



## Danilo2012 (30 Set 2018 às 13:45)

Aspvl disse:


> Por Ōsaka o dia que começou com uns pequenos buraquinhos de céu azul foi-se tornando cada vez mais encoberto. Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco.
> 
> Não há explicações para a imagem de radar com as intensidades de precipitação. É medonha. Nunca vi tal coisa na minha vida!
> 
> ...


  E isso é relativamente comum nessa epoca do ano essas chuvas intensas por causa do Tufao. 
Aqui em Nagano sigo debaixo de chuva intensa hora abranda. 
 O dia hoje foi incrivelmente escuro com muitas nuvens baixas 
 Hora tambem saia sol agora o tufao esta com 950hpa e o centro da tempestade esta rumando para Nagano ! mais precisamente para cidade de Matsumoto, deve causar ainda chuva forte até as 24hrs quando estara exatamente em cima de matsumoto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2018 às 19:16)




----------



## Aspvl (2 Out 2018 às 09:50)

Em relação ao tufão:

Mais ou menos 1h30 de chuva intensa acompanhada de vento moderado.

Após a chuva, o vento intensificou e senti apenas duas rajadas violentas (talvez 80-90 km/h).

Para a semana há mais, talvez


----------



## MSantos (2 Out 2018 às 11:41)

Aspvl disse:


> Em relação ao tufão:
> 
> Mais ou menos 1h30 de chuva intensa acompanhada de vento moderado.
> 
> ...



Boa sorte na tua aventura japonesa, vamos seguir com muita curiosidade e interesse os teus registos meteorológicos!


----------



## Aspvl (2 Out 2018 às 13:52)

MSantos disse:


> Boa sorte na tua aventura japonesa, vamos seguir com muita curiosidade e interesse os teus registos meteorológicos!



Muito obrigado!
Amanhã a temperatura sobe até aos 27° e a mínima deve ficar-se nos 16°C. Deverá ser um dia com sol.

Depois de amanhã começa a chover. Sábado e Domingo podem ser dias interessantes! Vamos ver


----------



## remember (2 Out 2018 às 14:05)

Aspvl disse:


> Muito obrigado!
> Amanhã a temperatura sobe até aos 27° e a mínima deve ficar-se nos 16°C. Deverá ser um dia com sol.
> 
> Depois de amanhã começa a chover. Sábado e Domingo podem ser dias interessantes! Vamos ver



Mudaste-te para o Japão?


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Out 2018 às 16:53)

Aqui por Nagano hoje tivemos minima de 9c e maxima de 23c clima bem confortável como o sol ja esta mais baixo esta muito gostoso para caminhar atarde. 
 Hoje o dia foi bem bonito com sol e nuvens típicas de outono. 
 Amanha vai ficar entre 9c/24c agora fazem 13c as 00:47 da madrugada
 A alta da Sibéria esta começando a formar o padrão de pressões de inverno durante um breve periodo de horas , começando empurrar a frente estacionaria chuvosa de setembro para sul, deixando o clima cada vez mais ensolarado e seco. o que logo vai virar sea effect rain na area voltada para o mar do Japao, Outubro é o mes mais confortável do ano em Nagano, sol relativamente fraco e brisa suave


----------



## Danilo2012 (3 Out 2018 às 10:44)

Hoje os extremos ficaram um pouco diferente do previsto 11c/23c o tempo foi de novo bem fresco, acho que definitivamente estamos na epoca que esta quase na eminencia de nao conseguir ficar calor de novo >27c.

Devido a aproximação do Tufao N25 a frente estacionaria de setembro ou frente estacionaria chuvosa de outono vai conseguir avançar para norte de novo. Aqui em Nagano deve chover nos proximos 2 dias, e o ar qunte do pacifico deve predominar para os proximos 4 dias.

Inclusive esta prevendo que pode chegar a 28c ( o que eu acho quase impossível) porem esse tufao vai fazer o ar quente de verao prevalecer por 1 ou 2 dias.

Hoje as 17:35 17c


----------



## Aspvl (4 Out 2018 às 05:40)

remember disse:


> Mudaste-te para o Japão?


 
Vim estudar durante 6 meses


----------



## remember (4 Out 2018 às 07:55)

Aspvl disse:


> Vim estudar durante 6 meses


Boa sorte para os estudos e obrigado pelas partilhas.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Danilo2012 (4 Out 2018 às 10:22)

Aspvl disse:


> Vim estudar durante 6 meses


 So nao esquece da curtição também em, Tem que se prostituir um pouco também (no bom sentido da palavra)^^


----------



## Aspvl (5 Out 2018 às 04:32)

Danilo2012 disse:


> So nao esquece da curtição também em, Tem que se prostituir um pouco também (no bom sentido da palavra)^^



Ahahahah, claro!

Hoje o dia começou com uma temperatura agradável, mas o calor está a apertar e o ar e a humidade ronda os 70%...

Amanhã as temperaturas devem subir ainda mais...!


----------



## Danilo2012 (6 Out 2018 às 13:57)

hoje a maxima realmente chegou a 27c a min foi de 17c devido o tufao ter passado ao norte da area central do Japao isso fez com que o vento de sul avanca-se sobre o Japao sem nenhuma barreira. 

 Aqui Em Nagano o calor ainda continuara, porem como o Japao esta agora na area oeste da tempestade o exato oposto acontecera o ar frio e seco de norte avancara sobre o Japao. 

 Porem as maximas vao ficar entre 25c as minimas chegaram a 13c. Porem para sexta feira estao prevendo uma grande massa de ar frio os extremos ficaram entre 15/5. 

 Inclusive ja esta dando para ver nas cartas sinoticas  para o fim de semana forte influencia da alta da Sibéria


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Out 2018 às 06:47)

Hoje seguimos com um belo dia de outono a temp chegou  em 27c as 2 da tarde. O ceu devido a purificacao que precede as tempestades esta extremamente azulado.

Tambem devido o ar seco que veio de norte devido a alta da siberia (que mesmo ainda estar extremamente fraca ja esta influenciando o Japao)
Essa para os Alpes Do Sul devido a baixa umidade e a alta qualidade do ar, da para ver quase todas as montanhas






Devido o ceu estar extremamente azul esta sendo esperado uma minima bem baixa +-12c hoje a minima foi de 20c! ainda devido a influencia do Tufao


----------



## Aspvl (10 Out 2018 às 08:10)

Está a ser um dia de Outono muito confortável. O dia começou encoberto e por volta das 11h30 começou a chover. A partir daí houve períodos de chuva moderada/forte e agora a tarde segue com um Sol muito tímido, mas a dourar o céu.


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Out 2018 às 14:56)

Aqui no Japao estamos sobre uma frente fria que acabou de passar pelo estado de Nagano. Estamos na eminencia da primeira área de ar frio considerável as mínimas devem cair um pouco mais, nada muito acentuado devido a frente fria se transformar em frente estacionaria depois de chegar ao pacifico. 
 No entanto no norte do Japao o ar frio empurrado pela alta da Siberia vai causar muita chuva e trovoadas na area voltada para o mar do Japao inclusive deve nevar moderado nas montanhas de Hokkaido acima de 800m
 No resto do pais terá uma necessidade de sair com agasalhos como represento o desenho. 



2015 s65 amg 0 60


----------



## Aspvl (12 Out 2018 às 09:54)

Ontem fui a Quioto e fiz um passeio interessante pela montanha, embora reduzido, pois havia sÍtios onde o tufão Jebi fez muitos estragos e as limpezas ainda decorrem.
O ar estava muito límpido, ainda que estivesse um dia encoberto e com algum nevoeiro. A orvalhada era notável nas teias das aranhas, no musgo e na caruma.

O cheiro do pinhal era intenso e fez-me lembrar, como não podia deixar de ser, o maravilhoso pinhal de Leiria...!
Mais tarde colocarei algumas fotografias 

Hoje o dia foi de temperatura agradável, fresca, mas para o entardecer ainda fez algum «calor». As nuvens dominaram o céu e tal deverá ser a perspectiva para os próximos dias!


----------



## Aspvl (12 Out 2018 às 15:32)

Aqui ficam algumas fotografias de Quioto!


----------



## Danilo2012 (13 Out 2018 às 03:10)

Aqui em Nagano o clima tem se tornado terrivelmente frio ontem a maxima foi de 16c e hoje de madrugada bateu 8c mínima mais baixa desse outono.
O tempo esta meio nublado com nuvens finas e altas, o que deixa o clima muito mais frio.

Essa semana os extremos devem ficar entre 18/7 sexta feira previsto 15/2 (muito mais frio do que deveria !)Tempo bem ensolarado porem!
O normal dessa epoca do ano sao temperaturas entre 19c dia bem ensolarado e mínimas entre7- 3c... Isso é um outono tipico, esse ano porem esta mais nublado devido a alta da Sibéria nao estar empurrando a frente estacionaria de setembro para sul como deveria.


----------



## Danilo2012 (19 Out 2018 às 14:48)

Aqui  na minha cidade hoje tivemos algumas trovoadas (algo um pouco incomum ) devido a chegada de uma massa de ar frio, finalmente estao prevendo que a massa de ar frio e seca devido a alta pressao vao predominar e o tempo ficara com extremos de 18/8c  tempo bem ensolarado, Essa epoca mesmo sendo um pouco breve é a melhor, a mais confortável. 

 Essa semana nevou um pouco pela primeira vez nas montanhas ao redores


----------



## Danilo2012 (21 Out 2018 às 12:47)

Hoje a minima foi de 4c minima mais baixa do outono o ceu estava muito azul e a maxima ficou em 19c depois que o sol se escondeu nos alpes a temperatura caiu bruscamente...
 Tipico dia de outono aqui na provincia de Nagano


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Out 2018 às 09:04)

Aqui na provincia de Nagano o clima vem estando cada vez com mais cara de outono



how to deactivate kik
As montanhas ja estao ficando laranjas.
Ontem devido uma frente fria choveu de madrugada, hoje estamos na eminencia de uma entrada de 0c a 850hpa que se estabelecera completamente na semana que vem.
Devido a isso em toda a area voltada ao mar do japao esta esperado chuva forte com raios e trovoes e muito provavelmente granizo.
Essas primeiras entradas de 0c normalmente vem acompanhada de chuva muito intensa no mar do Japao.

Aqui como estou muito distante da area de clima do mar do Japao teremos sol


----------



## Danilo2012 (31 Out 2018 às 12:58)

Sigo aqui na província de nagano com um clima já bem frio ! Hoje a máxima foi de 15c e a mínima de 2c um bocado frio para essa época.

 A iso de 0c acabou de  chegar pela primeira vez, embora nao sera duradouro. Hoje provavelmente teremos mínimas negativas agora as 21hrs fazem 5c na cidades mais fria de nagano esta com -2c agora. 

 os dias seguintes deveram ser de sol com temperaturas baixas, na zona de sea effect snow continuara chover com trovoadas e granizo, no norte do pais tivemos neve nas cidades mais frias


----------



## Toby (1 Nov 2018 às 06:42)

Danilo2012 disse:


> Sigo aqui na província de nagano com um clima já bem frio ! Hoje a máxima foi de 15c e a mínima de 2c um bocado frio para essa época.
> 
> A iso de 0c acabou de  chegar pela primeira vez, embora nao sera duradouro. Hoje provavelmente teremos mínimas negativas agora as 21hrs fazem 5c na cidades mais fria de nagano esta com -2c agora.
> 
> os dias seguintes deveram ser de sol com temperaturas baixas, na zona de sea effect snow continuara chover com trovoadas e granizo, no norte do pais tivemos neve nas cidades mais frias



Bom dia,
Tem uma estação metereologia ao Japão?


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Nov 2018 às 04:26)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> Tem uma estação metereologia ao Japão?


Bom Dia Toby eu nao tenho uma estação meteorológica ainda, futuramente talvez...
  Sigo na provincia de Nagano com clima muito agradável e ensolarado.
As montanhas e arvores que outrora foram verdejantes , agora se tornaram laranja e amarelos.






Hoje a minima foi de 2c agora sigo com 16c as 14hrs


----------



## Aspvl (6 Nov 2018 às 03:29)

Boa tarde!

Por Osaka esteve bem frio há alguns dias atrás! A mínima talvez tenha chegado aos 6°C, aqui onde estou. Para quem está habituado ao Inverno de Lisboa... Já é bastante frio...!
A máxima esteve mais ou menos nos 17°C.

Contudo, as temperaturas voltaram a aumentar. A máxima está bastante confortável e a mínima bem mais tolerável. A amplitude térmica diminuiu bastante.

Hoje durante a madrugada choveu um pouco. Espero o retorno da chuva durante esta semana!

As aplicações japonesas que tenho andado a experimentar são um desastre em termos de previsão. Mesmo a informação do tempo corrente é terrível! É capaz de estar a chover bem e a app diz que faz sol...

Sigo-me pelos modelos normais (GFS, ECMWF) e pelas previsões para 3-5 dias do weather.us. Até agora têm sido surpreendentemente boas!


----------



## Toby (6 Nov 2018 às 07:28)

Mont Fuji 15/10:







21/10






WebCam live:

http://www.vill.yamanakako.yamanashi.jp.e.kh.hp.transer.com/livecam.php


----------



## Danilo2012 (6 Nov 2018 às 15:08)

Aspvl disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Por Osaka esteve bem frio há alguns dias atrás! A mínima talvez tenha chegado aos 6°C, aqui onde estou. Para quem está habituado ao Inverno de Lisboa... Já é bastante frio...!
> A máxima esteve mais ou menos nos 17°C.
> ...


 Ola eu sempre vejo as previsoes do site http://weathernews.jp/observation/ sao mais confiáveis do que as do tenki.jp.

 Aqui em Nagano o clima também se esquentou grandemente as mínimas que estavam entre 5c-0c agora estao entre 10-12c ! essa semana toda continuara assim sem nenhuma entrada de norte ! e clima meio nebuloso sem grandes amplitudes


----------



## Danilo2012 (13 Nov 2018 às 07:42)

Aqui na província de Nagano o clima nos últimos dias tem se estabilizado , de dia esta fresco as noites moderadamente frias.
 Os extremos tem rondado 17/8 mais ou menos. 
 As paisagens estao cada vez mais vermelhas e laranjas! muito bonito por sinal, tem ficado de noite ao redor de 17:15+- nos dias chuvosos ao redor de 17:05, Novembro em Nagano é a epoca que o sol se poem mais cedo no ano 16:31 apartir da semana que vem. 
 Essa época é meio dark rs. Fotos das montanhas ao redor daqui de minha cidade


----------



## Danilo2012 (14 Nov 2018 às 09:58)

Hoje estamos na eminencia da entrada da  Siberiana (acho que ''definitivo'') hoje a maxima foi de 13c e tempo nublado atarde devido a entrada de norte tivemos um belo por do sol


----------



## Aspvl (16 Nov 2018 às 00:55)

Anteontem por Ōsaka ainda choveu um pouco ao entardecer, mas nada surgiu no radar... Muito estranho, talvez tenha sido muito localizado.

Entretanto, as noites estão mais frias e os dias também. As horas de Sol são escassas: 6h30 até às 16h50!


----------



## Danilo2012 (22 Nov 2018 às 11:57)

Estamos sobre uma forte entrada de norte 1500m -3c no norte do mar do Japao a iso esta em -16c. Os ventos sopram forte de norte agora amanha mesmo nas grandes cidades japonesas as maximas nao devem ser maior que 13c.

 No mar do Japao chuva continua hora com trovoadas sao esperadas nas cidades do norte de nagano (Hakuba 730m) ésta sendo esperada uma grande tempestade de neve (15cm)


----------



## Aspvl (26 Nov 2018 às 05:01)

Sexta-feira passeei novamente por uma região montanhosa perto de Kyoto e pude ver a magnífica folhagem vermelha característica do ácer! Estava bastante frio, talvez uns 3ºC/4ºC. A previsão era de sol, e de facto estava sol, mas entretanto caíram umas pingas de chuva muitíssimo miúdas. A mim pareceu-me água-neve, mas não tenho a certeza!

Por Osaka hoje o dia segue encoberto e relativamente confortável.


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Dez 2018 às 11:29)

Aqui na provincia de Nagano os ultimos dias tem sido um pouco mais quente do que a media. As temperaturas tem rondado de dia entre 13c e de noite variando entre -2c a 1c.
Essa semana porem devido a nebulosidade as temperaturas vao aumentar bastante porem para sábado uma massa de ar super-frio continental deve chegar, inclusive deve nevar em toda a província devido a um fortíssimo sea effect snow que esta sendo previsto.
Na cidade de Vladivostok as iso a 850hpa vai cair para -26c ! Em boa parte de Hokkaido -20c


----------



## Aspvl (4 Dez 2018 às 04:59)

Dia muito abafado para esta altura do ano, máxima de 21ºC!
Alguma chuva também. Contudo, como disse o Danilo, vai arrefecer bastante nos próximos dias. Espero mínimas de 0ºC/1ºC aqui para a região de Osaka onde estou.


----------



## Aspvl (4 Dez 2018 às 09:11)

O radar está bastante agressivo para aqui! Já vi um relâmpago para Oeste 
Vou ver se filmo qualquer coisita!

EDIT 18h30 : Chuva forte em «cortinas» há momentos. Aumento significativo do vento. Agora um período de acalmia, mas vem lá mais «festa»!


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Dez 2018 às 08:34)

Aqui na província de Nagano como previsto a temperatura caiu bastante no fim de semana, Hoje a máxima foi de 4c e a min de -2c tempo nublado com nuvens altas.  Embora era possível ver as nuvens do sea effect snow (que sao sempre bem baixas 2000m+-).
  Embora como eu havia dito que cairia neve em toda a província, isso nao aconteceu. caiu neve somente em pouquíssimas cidades bem no norte do estado.

 Esse ano ainda nao nevou em minha cidade, aqui normalmente cai a primeira nevada entre nov/05-dez/05 esse ano esta bem atrasado. porem dia 12 uma area de baixa pressão passara pela costa do pacifico  e a frente quente que passara ao sul do estado trará provavelmente uma nevasca.


----------



## Aspvl (14 Dez 2018 às 11:12)

Hoje a temperatura não passou dos 9°C. Neste momento estão qualquer coisa como 3.9°C. 

Acordei por volta das 4h20 com um sismo que teve epicentro relativamente perto. A magnitude foi de 3.2, mas ainda se fez sentir!

O próximo grande terramoto do Japão - aqui chamado _Nankai Torafu Jishin_ - vai ganhando cada vez mais atenção por parte dos media...


----------



## Aspvl (24 Dez 2018 às 03:31)

Por Osaka a última semana foi bastante agradável, algum frio de manhã, mas nada a que já não me tenha habituado!
Ontem esteve um dia muito bom, a temperatura máxima foi até aos 15ºC. Contudo, nos próximos dias adivinha-se uma grande mudança!
Quer o ECMFW, quer o GFS prevêem descida das temeperaturas. A mínima em particular vai sofrer um grande tombo, hoje foi de 7ºC, amanhã será de 0ºC. 
Para Osaka, segundo o que me dizem, o frio que se avizinha é mais próprio de Janeiro ou Fevereiro. 

Há até a possibilidade de alguns flocos nos dias 28, 29 e 30, pelo menos para a região onde estou, que fica um pouco mais junto das montanhas. Todavia, não deve acumular.


----------



## Danilo2012 (24 Dez 2018 às 16:57)

Aqui em Nagano o clima tem variado entre bem frio com períodos quentes (agora esta no quente) uns dias atrás eu tirei essa foto no caminho pro trabalho nas montanhas de Chino, tinha nevado um pouco. Eu tinha ido la na fabrica que eu trabalhava antigamente fala para uma garota que eu gostava dela (tomei um fora rs) . Como tem mulher bonita por aqui... voce nao concorda comigo  @Aspvl ? Rs Modéstia a parte eu também sou bonitao e tal (brincadeira)


----------



## Aspvl (25 Dez 2018 às 01:25)

Danilo2012 disse:


> Aqui em Nagano o clima tem variado entre bem frio com períodos quentes (agora esta no quente) uns dias atrás eu tirei essa foto no caminho pro trabalho nas montanhas de Chino, tinha nevado um pouco. Eu tinha ido la na fabrica que eu trabalhava antigamente fala para uma garota que eu gostava dela (tomei um fora rs) . Como tem mulher bonita por aqui... voce nao concorda comigo  @Aspvl ? Rs Modéstia a parte eu também sou bonitao e tal (brincadeira)



Essa região do Japão é mesmo mágica!

Gostava de ir a Takayama, ver a neve e as casas tradicionais, mas não sei se o tempo me permite... Para além de que a viagem é um pouco cara .

É verdade... São mesmo muito elegantes, especialmente em Quioto

O tempo está mesmo a arrefecer aqui! Já não passo sem o meu aquecedor de mãos ahahah


----------



## Aspvl (29 Dez 2018 às 06:00)

Ontem aproveitei novamente para ir até Kyoto e tive a sorte de ver nevar! Períodos muito curtos, contudo, de alguma intensidade. Não acumulou, já que o total que precipitou foi ínfimo.

Também nevou um pouco em Osaka, mas não com tanta intensidade.

Há momentos, onde me encontro, caiu um pouco de gelo, será graupel? A temperatura está nos 6.1ºC.

Os próximos dias prometem ser bastante frios, máximas nos 5ºC e mínimas na casa dos -2ºC.


----------

